# العدد الثالث من مجلة عالم الجودة العربية أغسطس 2011



## magdy100 (23 أغسطس 2011)

كلمة العدد 





قراء عالم الجودة كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان مبارك على الأمة العربية والإسلامية أعاده الله على الجميع بالخير ....... تواصل مجلتكم العربية عالم الجودة إطلالها عليكم فى عددها الثالث الذى حاولنا من خلاله أن نقدم لكم الجديد فى الكثير من المجالات العديدة ذات العلاقة بمجلة عالم الجودة 

فقدمنا مواضيع جديدة حول عالم المواصفات وتميز هذا الباب في العدد الثالث بالحديث عن أحد المواصفات الهامة وهى ISO 27001 والخاصة بنظام أمن المعلومات ويتواصل العطاء من خلال باب مقالات تقنية فى الجودة وتقدم المجلة فيه مجموعة كبيرة من المقالات المتخصصة فى بعض تطبيقات الجودة ولعل من أبرز هذه المقالات مقال أرباح الجودة وتقنيات الماء المتأين القلوي والحمضي ومفاهيم الجودة من منظور إسلامي وغيرها ثم نقدم فى الباب التالي مبتكرات الجودة نموذج جودة مصر وهى فكرة مبسطة لما نراه فى عالم الجودة لكيفية نهضة شعب ثار ونال حرية ويريد أن يصل لبر من التقدم والأمان كما نقدم فى هذا الباب فكرة هى الأولى على مستوى الوطن العربية وقد تكون عالمية بناء الطوب والحوائط من مواد جديد وصديقة للبيئة لأحد خبراء العرب والمهتمين بهذا الشأن وهو الدكتور محمد بلال والذي يقدم فى هذا المجال دراسة بحثية وعلمية وتطبيقية حول إنتاج أنواع جديدة من الطوب والتى تحرص على تجنب الضرر للبيئة كما أنها اقتصادية جدا وقد تشكل ثورة فى عالم البناء في الوطن العربي وتنتقل عالم الجودة الى مواضيع السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة من خلال الكثير من الأخبار والمواضيع الهامة ....... كما تطالعون مقالا مميزا في في سلامة الغذاء وهو ضرورة تطبيق نظم سلامة الأعذية في ظل الإقتصاد العالمى الجديد ونقدم في عددنا الثالث مقالا عمليا ضمن باب التحسين المستمر يتناول تطبيق منهج الستة سيجما في صناعة المقصوصات وهى المقالة التطبيقية التى أراها إضافة كبيرة لكل من يعملون في مجال مراقبة الجودة في الصناعات النسيجية وصناعات الملابس ............ كما تعودنا وبداية من العدد الثاني نقدم لقرائنا والمتخصصين منهم مجموعة من الأبحاث العلمية العربية والعالمية المترجمة من قبل فريق المجلة وأخرون وهى ما تمثل البعد الأكثر عمقا وتميزا في العدد الثالث من مجلة عالم ........... قرائنا الأعزاء وكل محبى الجودة في الوطن العربى ما زلنا نثابر على التميز وتقديم كل ما هو جديد لكل القراء المهتمين بالجودة وعلومها ونأمل منكم دعمنا لنستمر في العطاء ...... والدعم الذى نطلبه منكم هو نشر مجلة عالم الجودة في كل المحافل وعلى كل الأصعدة وفى كل المواقع الألكترونية العلمية والمهتمة بنشر العلوم وتطبيقاتها, كما نأمل أن تواصل عطائكم والمشاركة بقوة في أعدادنا القادمة من خلال نشر مقالاتكم وأبحاثكم المتخصصة والمرتبطة بمجال نشر عالم الجودة . وكعهدكم بنا نعاهدكم على الإستمرار وأن نحاول جاهدين رضائكم لنصل ليوم نستطيع من خلاله أن نجتاز توقعاتكم من مجلتكم العربية عالم الجودة.

إفتتاحية العدد


محيط الدائرة والبحث عن نقطة بداية

بقلم رئيس التحرير 

مهندس: مجدي خطاب

تعلمنا منذ كنا نحبوا في عالم المعرفة والتعلم أن الدائرة تعرف بمساحتها ومحيطها وكنا كثيرا ما نخطأ تحديد الفرق بينهما حتى إننا و مع حفظنا لهما ولطريقة حسابهما لكننا كنا نواصل الخطأ عفويا وبدون قصد أحيانا كثيرة, وتتواصل المشكلة أكثر , فالمحيط هو الطول الخارجي للحد المحيط بالدائرة والذي يحسب كعلاقة دالة في نصف قطرها وهو لا يعنيه ما بداخل هذا المحيط افتراضيا , أما المساحة فهي كل ما بداخل من مجموعة من النقاط ............ أعزائي قراء عالم الجودة عذرا على هذه المقدمة في معرفة بسيطة يعلمها القاصي و الداني والطالب والمهندس والدكتور الجامعي ولكنى أردت التذكرة به لما أريد أن أربطه معه لفكرة دائرة في ذهني أردت أن أعرضها عليكم وأن تشاركوني الرأي حولها وما أريد الوصول إليه هو أن عالم إدارة المنظمات والشركات والذي نحاول من خلاله الوصول إلى درجة ما من النجاح والتميز ومحاولة إدراك الكثير من المكاسب المادية والمعنوية يمكننا تشبيه بالدائرة وعنصري الاستدلال عليها وهما المحيط والمساحة , فكل المنظمات تأتى في البداية من نقطة قد تولد عفوية أو نتيجة تخطيط مسبق وعند دخولها إلى عالم الأعمال تبدأ من عند نقطة بداية قد تكون غير محددة وهى نقطة من على محيط دائرة الأعمال المحلية أو العالمية وتحاول أن ترسم محيطها فتحدد ما سوف تقدمه و إلى من ستوجه إليه نواتجها سواء أكان منتجا أو خدمة وتحاول في الوقت ذاته أن تحدد لنفسها كيف ستصل لهذا المستقبل والذي نسميه الزبون , وهنا تدرج كافة المنظمات الواعية أنها لو أتقنت تحديد نقطة البداية وخططت لها بذكاء وحكمة فإنها حتما ستبقى لأنها بذلك سوف تسير على محيط الدائرة , وهو ما يعنى دورانها على نقاط اتصال مستمرة , أما لو أخطأت البداية فأنها سوف تسير في خطوط متعرجة قد تعلو فيها وتنخفض كما أنها قد تصل لنقطة توقف تكون بعدها في طريق اللا عودة والخروج من دنيا المال والأعمال.

ونأتي إلى الشق الثاني من معرفي الدائرة وهو عمل المنظمات ضمن المحيط الخارجي للدائرة وهو ما نقصد به مسحاتها وهو أشبه هنا بكيف تحقق المنظمة أحلامها في الانطلاق والبقاء لأن هذا هو جوف المنظمة فالدائرة لا معنى لها إلا بمحيطها ومساحتها , كذلك فإن المنظمة لا تقوم إلا بإطار خارجي وهو منتجها وعميلها ومساحة داخلية تتمثل في عمليتها والتي من خلالها تتقن منتجها وهدفها النهائي هو رضا عميلها.

كما إننا نلاحظ هنا أن العميل الذي يتلقى المنتج أو الخدمة والذي هو مجازا نراه على محيط الدائرة لا يعنيه بالمرة ما بداخل هذه الدائرة فهو غاليا لا يشعر بكل عمليات المنظمة وحتى لا يعنيه أن يعر تحديدا ما الذي يجرى بداخلها , بل أن ما يعنيه ويرضيه هو جودة ما يصل إليه من ناتج المنظمة والذي يأمل منه أن يلبى حاجة عنده ويشبع مطلبا ورغبة , لذلك ولكي تنجح المنظمات فإنها يجب أن تعمل في البداية وباستمرار على محيطها الخارجي لترضى من تقدم له نواتجها , وتنكفئ داخليا على مساحتها الداخلية ونقصد بها هنا عملياتها الداخلية والتي من خلالها ترفع جودة منتجاتها وترضى عملائها وعلى المنظمات أن تعلم أن عملياتها الداخلية تأتى كعلاقة أو دالة فى نصف قطرها وهو هنا محددات أي عملية وهو ما يعرف بالـ ( 5M and E ) وهى Man , Machine , Material , Method , Measurement and Environment حيث أنه كلما نجحت المنظمة في إدراك وفهم عملياتها الداخلية والعمل على إدارتها بنجاح وتميز كلما وصلت لإرضاء من هو على محيطها الخارجي وبذلك تكون اقتربت من المعنى المتكامل للدائرة والتي تعرف بمحيط ومساحة ويدل عليهما نصف القطر الداخلي ........ أخيرا من المهم جدا أن تكون نقطة البداية صحيحة من حيث المكان والزمان والتوجه المناسب, وأن تبقى المنظمات محافظة في سيرها على الحركة في محيط دائري وهو ما يعنى ضرورة التحسين والتطوير الدائم في كل عملياتها.

أعزائي قراء عالم الجودة كانت هذه فكرة أردت بها أن نفتتح عددنا الثالث من مجلة عالم الجودة والتي حاولنا في عددها الثالث أن نقدم لكم فيه الكثير من المقالات والأفكار الإدارية والعملية والتطبيقية وكذلك الأبحاث العلمية التي وصلتنا من كل محبي وعشاق عالم الجودة من جميع أرجاء وطننا العربي......... أهلا ومرحبا بكم معنا في العدد الثالث من مجلتكم عالم الجودة. 

لتحميل العدد الثالث  أضغط هنا


----------



## hih2 (13 يوليو 2013)

جزيت خيراً


----------

